# Bolt-Pattern question



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

In 3-5 months im going to be getting a 240sx and swaping in a S14. Now when you do the swap from every engine site it shows it going perfectly fine into the engine bay with no customization. Now i know with some swaps you have to switch the axels and all that. Will you have to do that with a S14 swap. With that in mind

What would be the bolt pattern if i didn't?? if i did then what would be the bolt pattern?. Just tell me what it would be eather way./


----------



## Matt240DET (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm not quite sure what you talking about, but since the 240 is rwd you will not need t oswitch axles on any motor swaps, unless you are changing the rear end


----------

